# Newbie



## southern_girl (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm new to the site.  I found it while googling an alternative to my current powder foundation (Clinique Pefectly Real Compact).  Not that I have found what I'm looking for but I figured this is the place that just might have some answers.

I'm happy to join and look foward to my time here.


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 16, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi there and welcome!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 19, 2008)

welcome


----------



## melliquor (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

